# audio out over fiber optic connection



## JKAndreasen (Feb 6, 2008)

We like to listen of Dish CD channels. Don't want to keep my gas plasma TV running just to get sound. Tried to send the audio to my Sony receiver via a fiber cable. Didn't get any sound.

Anyone have some help?

Jim


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Check the settings on your Sony .

Most particualy - have it set so it auto-switches from Dolby Digital to PCM


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree on checking your settings. I have fiber run to my Pioneer receiver and it works fine.


----------

